# Editorial



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Août 2013)

Je suis intéressé par l'achat de l'application Editorial. Peu de review sur Youtube. 
Quelqu'un l'utilise t-il sur le forum.
Je me sers de Pages pour mon travail mais le peu que j'ai vu de cette appui me paraît très prometteur, en particulier pour de la recherche directement sur l'iPad.
Merci pour les retours (en espérant qu'il y en ait)


----------

